# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  предложение

## basurero

Почему в следующем предложении глагол "отвернуть" спрягается в повелительном наклонении? 
Но кто бы спас людей от возможного попадания и, упаси Бог, от новой ядерной катастрофы, *отверни* ракета всего лишь на два градуса в сторону? 
Большое спасибо всем, кто в себе находит силы помочь мне.   ::

----------


## Ramil

> Почему в следующем предложении глагол "отвернуть" спрягается в повелительном наклонении? 
> Но кто бы спас людей от возможного попадания и, упаси Бог, от новой ядерной катастрофы, *отверни* ракета всего лишь на два градуса в сторону? 
> Большое спасибо всем, кто в себе находит силы помочь мне.

 
I don't know what grammar is involved here but it can be rephrased as: 
...стоило ракете отвернуть... 
or 
...если бы ракета отвернула... 
Another example: 
Мы бы не бегали от медведя 2 часа, попади ты в него сразу. 
Если бы ты попал в медведя сразу, мы бы не бегали от него 2 часа.  
And another: 
Я бы не мёрз на возкале, успей я на поезд. 
Если бы я успел на поезд, я бы не мёрз на вокзале. 
Such things clearly indicate the conjunctive mood.

----------


## Lampada

Вот я ещё нагуглила пару подобных примеров:  _Имей я время, я бы пошёл туда._ - If I had time, I'd go there.  _Будь скорость ракеты равной скорости света, её масса была бы бесконечной._ - Were the speed of the rocket equal to that of light, its mass would be infinite. 
Такая бессоюзная конструкция более уместна в разговорной речи.  Более литературно будет:  _если бы я имел время,_ ...  , _если бы скорость ракеты была равна..._.

----------


## Guin

I think, that is the form of  "conjunctive mood"  (сослагательное наклонение).

----------


## Vadim84

> I think, that is the form of  "conjunctive mood"  (сослагательное наклонение).

 Yes. I think the more common term would be 'the conditional mood'.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо. Можете ли вы прочитать эти примеры и сказать мне, правильны ли они? 
Если бы я тебя увидел сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня. 
Увиди я тебя сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня.
If I'd seen you at first, I wouldn't have looked for you for 3 days. 
Если бы он не упал на лестнице, он не умер/(или умирал?) бы.
Не падай он на лестнице, не умер бы.
If he hadn't fallen on the stairs he wouldn't have died. 
Мы были бы счастливы, если бы ты меня любила.
Мы были бы счастливы, люби ты меня.
If I loved you we'd be happy. 
Спасибо.

----------


## Оля

> Спасибо. Можете ли вы прочитать эти примеры и сказать мне, правильны ли они? 
> Если бы я тебя увидел сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня. 
> Увидь я тебя сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня. 
> Если бы он не упал на лестнице (лучше "с лестницы"), он не умер бы.
> Не падай (лучше "не упади") он на лестнице, (он) не умер бы. 
> Мы были бы счастливы, если бы ты меня любила.
> Мы были бы счастливы, люби ты меня.

 "Если бы я тебя увидел сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня." - грамматических ошибок нет, но со смыслом небольшие проблемы...   ::

----------


## basurero

Spasibo bol'shoje za pomosch'.

----------


## Indra

> Originally Posted by basurero  Спасибо. Можете ли вы прочитать эти примеры и сказать мне, правильны ли они? 
> Если бы я тебя увидел сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня. 
> Увидь я тебя сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня. 
> Если бы он не упал на лестнице (лучше "с лестницы"), он не умер бы.
> Не падай (лучше "не упади") он на лестнице, (он) не умер бы. 
> Мы были бы счастливы, если бы ты меня любила.
> Мы были бы счастливы, люби ты меня.   "Если бы я тебя увидел сперва, я бы не искал тебя три дня." - грамматических ошибок нет, но со смыслом небольшие проблемы...

 Увидь я тебя сперва, я бы тебе свой номер не дал.  ::

----------


## basurero

Знай я об этом, я бы не спросил у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  ::  
Кстати, надо использовать множественное число если обращаешься к многим людям? 
Умрите они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их сам.

----------


## Alware

> Знай я об этом, я бы не спросил у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, надо использовать множественное число если обращаешься к многим людям? 
> Умри_(выпрыгни) они вчера (из окна), мне бы не пришлось убить их самому.

 Нет, только единственное.

----------


## basurero

Клево, спасибо.

----------


## Guin

> Знай я об этом, я бы не спрашивал у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, нужно ли использовать множественное число если обращаешься ко многим людям? 
> Умри_ они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убивать их самому.

 
Так будет правильнее...

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by basurero  Знай я об этом, я бы не спрашивал у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, нужно ли использовать множественное число если обращаешься ко многим людям? 
> Умри_ они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убивать их самому.   
> Так будет правильнее...

 Для кого??  ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin        Originally Posted by basurero  Знай я об этом, я бы не спрашивал у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, нужно ли использовать множественное число если обращаешься ко многим людям? 
> Умри_ они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убивать их самому.   
> Так будет правильнее...   Для кого??

 Думаю, для русского языка  :P

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware        Originally Posted by Guin        Originally Posted by basurero  Знай я об этом, я бы не спрашивал у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, нужно ли использовать множественное число если обращаешься ко многим людям? 
> Умри_ они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убивать их самому.   
> Так будет правильнее...   Для кого??    Думаю, для русского языка  :P

 Русскому языку и так неплохо  ::  
Разговор о разнице между грамматикой и стилем речи здесь уже был.
В его посте всё правильно и без твоих исправлений.

----------


## Оля

> Знай я об этом, я бы не спросил у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, надо использовать множественное число, если обращаешься ко многим (or "к нескольким") людям?

 Мне кажется, basurero написал правильно. Абсолютно нормально звучит.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by basurero  Знай я об этом, я бы не спросил у вас, что значат такие конструкции.  
> Кстати, надо использовать множественное число если обращаешься ко многим (or "к нескольким") людям?   Мне кажется, basurero написал правильно. Абсолютно нормально звучит.

 +1

----------


## Guin

> Русскому языку и так неплохо  
> Разговор о разнице между грамматикой и стилем речи здесь уже был.
> В его посте всё правильно и без твоих исправлений.

 ОК, но как бы то ни было, фраза " Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их самому." звучит неестественно. То же самое относится и к слову "спросил" в первом предложении...

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  Русскому языку и так неплохо  
> Разговор о разнице между грамматикой и стилем речи здесь уже был.
> В его посте всё правильно и без твоих исправлений.   ОК, но как бы то ни было, фраза " Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их самому." звучит неестественно. То же самое относится и к слову "спросил" в первом предложении...

 Что значит неестественно?
Главное что это грамматически правильно. А стиль - это дело говорящего. 
И не надо придираться ко всякой мелочи. Только с толку людей собъёшь.

----------


## Оля

> ОК, но как бы то ни было, фраза " Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их самому." звучит неестественно. То же самое относится и к слову "спросил" в первом предложении...

 Именно с точки зрения стиля это звучит абсолютно нормально. Уж мне-то ты можешь поверить. Я-то как раз люблю исправлять не только грамматику, но и стиль.
А первая фраза basurero вообще идеальна.

----------


## Guin

Возможно я неправ, но мне кажется, что уж коль скоро люди хотят научиться правильно писать по-русски, то они должны обращать внимание не только на грамматику, но и на практику употребления тех или иных слов или словоформ. По крайней мере, я был бы очень  благодарен тому, кто исправлял бы не только мои орфографические ошибки (когда я, к примеру, пишу по-английски или по-немецки), но корректировал также стиль и словоупотребление.

----------


## Оля

> я был бы очень  благодарен тому, кто исправлял бы не только мои орфографические ошибки (когда я, к примеру, пишу по-английски или по-немецки), но корректировал также стиль и словоупотребление.

 Если бы ты был иностранцем, изучающим русский, я бы именно это для тебя и делала   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  ОК, но как бы то ни было, фраза " Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их самому." звучит неестественно. То же самое относится и к слову "спросил" в первом предложении...   Именно с точки зрения стиля это звучит абсолютно нормально. Уж мне-то ты можешь поверить. Я-то как раз люблю исправлять не только грамматику, но и стиль.
> А первая фраза basurero вообще идеальна.

 Я бы так никогда не сказал. Похоже, это проблема диалектных особенностей местностей нашего  проживания/рождения.

----------


## Vadim84

> Знай я об этом, я бы не спросил у вас, что значат такие конструкции.

 Fine to my ear.  

> Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их самому.

 But here I'd agree with Guin and say that "Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось *убивать* их самому" sounds a bit better although it's not very important.

----------


## Оля

> Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось убить их самому.
> 			
> 		  But here I'd agree with Guin and say that "Умри они вчера, мне бы не пришлось *убивать* их самому" sounds a bit better although it's not very important.

 Я тоже согласна, что это именно "a bit better". Но это не настолько плохо, чтобы исправлять. Русский тоже мог так сказать.   

> Похоже, это проблема диалектных особенностей местностей нашего проживания/рождения.

 Я живу в Москве   ::

----------


## Guin

> Я тоже согласна, что это именно "a bit better". Но это не настолько плохо, чтобы исправлять. Русский тоже мог так сказать.     
> 			
> 				Похоже, это проблема диалектных особенностей местностей нашего проживания/рождения.
> 			
> 		  Я живу в Москве

 Я сам из Нижнего. И считаю, что если первое предложение ещё туда-сюда (хотя звучит не очень привычно), то третье - вообще ни в какие рамки... Единственное с чем могу согласиться, что во втором предложении не было особой необходимости в замене "надо" на "нужно". В то же время, добавление частицы "ли" в вопрос было оправданным, как, кстати, и использование предлога "ко" вместо "к".

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Это, народ, вы чего?
Убить и убивать то же самое здесь.
Это вопрос привычки, какое слово сказать тут. 
Какой еще стиль и правила?   ::

----------


## Guin

> Это, народ, вы чего?
> Убить и убивать то же самое здесь.
> Это вопрос привычки, какое слово сказать тут. 
> Какой еще стиль и правила?

 Это, IMHO, не совсем "вопрос привычки", а скорее вопрос корректного использования т.н. "речевых шаблонов". 
Кстати, русский, как я понимаю, для Вас не родной. Я всё же позволю себе немного подкорректировать Ваш пост. Если это Вам неприятно - заранее прошу прощения.   

> Это, народ, вы чего?
> Убить и убивать значит здесь одно и то же (то же самое).
> Это вопрос привычки, какое слово тут произносить (использовать). 
> Какой еще стиль и правила?

----------


## Оля

> Кстати, русский, как я понимаю, для Вас не родной.

 Я немного пацтулам   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  Кстати, русский, как я понимаю, для Вас не родной.   Я немного пацтулам

 А чё так? Вылезайте скорее и покажите где я неправ.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

ну правильно, не родной, но я на нем говорю не хуже рождённого нейтива, а и лучше, чем многие другие. Просто здесь моя речь была разговорной.   ::  Хотя уже родной, наверное.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> ну правильно, не родной, но я на нем говорю не хуже рождённого нейтива, а и лучше, чем многие другие. Просто здесь моя речь была разговорной.   Хотя уже родной, наверное.

 Ты там выбрал очень странный порядок слов в предложении. "Рожденный нейтив" так не скажет (кстати, что это за зверь?   :: ) 
"А и лучше" native speaker тоже не скажет. Здесь подошло бы "а, может, и лучше...". Всего одно слово, но, поверь, разница огромная.

----------


## Оля

> ну правильно, не родной, но я на нем говорю не хуже рождённого нейтива, а и лучше, чем многие другие. Просто здесь моя речь была разговорной.   Хотя уже родной, наверное.

 Vincent Tailors, а я и не знала, правда   ::  
Я думала, ты "с Новосибирска"   ::

----------


## Guin

> ну правильно, не родной, но я на нем говорю не хуже рождённого нейтива, а и лучше, чем многие другие. Просто здесь моя речь была разговорной.   Хотя уже родной, наверное.

 Ещё раз прошу прощения (ничего личного), просто меня немного смутил не совсем обычный (даже для разговорной речи) порядок слов. Был не прав...   ::   Я просто придерживаюсь мнения, что если носитель языка и может себе иногда позволить некоторые отступления от речевой нормы, то иностранцу лучше намеренно этого не делать, без чёткого понимания того, что именно он делает.

----------


## Vadim84

Basurero, accept my congrats! You have a talent for making up Russian sentences, over which Russians have to argue energetically  ::

----------


## Guin

> Basurero, accept my congrats! You have a talent for making up Russian sentences, over which Russians have to argue energetically

 Да уж...   ::

----------


## Оля

> Basurero, accept my congrats! You have a talent for making up Russian sentences, over which Russians have to argue energetically

 Мне сегодня в голову пришла та же мысль.....   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ты там выбрал очень странный порядок слов в предложении. "Рожденный нейтив" так не скажет (кстати, что это за зверь?

 Ну вообще  ::  Я не могу поверить, что ты в повседневной речи говоришь как какой-нибудь дряхлый академик лингвистической академии  ::  По поводу зверя, рождённый нейтив, это native-born  ::    

> Vincent Tailors, а я и не знала, правда Smile
> Я думала, ты "с Новосибирска" Wink

 Нет  ::    

> Ещё раз прошу прощения (ничего личного), просто меня немного смутил не совсем обычный (даже для разговорной речи) порядок слов.

 Да не за что просить  ::  Просто у меня ник такой, немного озадачивающий. Вот и путаются многие.   

> Убить и убивать то же самое здесь.

 Просто я тире пропустил  ::  "Убить и убивать -- то же самое (означают) здесь. 
Я бы так сказал в разговорной речи  :: 
Прошу прощения, что моя фраза вызвала так много внимания.  ::

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Ты там выбрал очень странный порядок слов в предложении. "Рожденный нейтив" так не скажет (кстати, что это за зверь?
> 			
> 		  Ну вообще  Я не могу поверить, что ты в повседневной речи говоришь как какой-нибудь дряхлый академик лингвистической академии

 Ты действительно очень хорошо говоришь по-русски, но все равно сразу видно, что ты не "рожденный нейтив". Слэнг ты употребляешь к месту, и словарный запас у тебя хороший, а вот построение предложений - неестественное.   ::     

> Убить и убивать то же самое *здесь*. 
> Это вопрос привычки, *какое слово сказать тут*.

 Как минимум, нужно слова "тут" и "здесь" поставить в другое место.
Хотя, конечно, хозяин - барин...   ::

----------


## Zaya

Да, действительно, такой порядок слов используют для того, чтобы сымитировать речь иностранца. Причем даже не славянина, а немца какого-нибудь, например.   ::   И я бы, например, тоже так не сказала, насколько бы разговорной моя речь в тот момент ни была )) Но слышала, как люди, особенно на эмоциях, и прилагательные с существительными не согласовуют в числе, и управления глаголам новые придумывают (это как раз то, за что при изучении иностранного ругают), и так далее, и тому подобное...

----------


## Zaya

> Ты там выбрал очень странный порядок слов в предложении. "Рожденный нейтив" так не скажет (кстати, что это за зверь?
> 			
> 		  Ну вообще  Я не могу поверить, что ты в повседневной речи говоришь как какой-нибудь дряхлый академик лингвистической академии  По поводу зверя, рождённый нейтив, это native-born

 А то, что он не "урождённый" - это сознательно?) То, что не "прирождённый" не подходит, думаю, даже обсуждать не стоит, раз здесь все такие "нейтивы" (безо всякого сарказма, просто я привыкла такие слова в кавычках писать). 
Я вот себя частенько ловлю на том, что говорю не то чтобы как какой-нибудь академик, но всё-таки сложновато.

----------


## Zaya

> Кстати, надо [или нет/или не надо] использовать множественное число, если обращаешься к многим людям?

 или так:
Кстати, надо использовать множественное число если обращаешься к многим людям[, или не надо]?  
По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.

----------


## Alware

Вы ребята жжоте!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Оля

> Вы ребята жжоте!!!

 или так:
Вы, ребята, жжёте!!! 
По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Alware  Вы ребята жжоте!!!   или так:
> Вы, ребята, жжёте!!! 
> По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.

 Дочитал ветку. Вылажу из под стола.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Alware  Вы ребята жжоте!!!   или так:
> Вы, ребята, жжёте!!! 
> По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.   Дочитал ветку. Вылажу из под стола.

 А я вылезаю изпацтула и иду спать   ::

----------


## Alware

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":10cv1aea        Originally Posted by Alware  Вы ребята жжоте!!!   или так:
> Вы, ребята, жжёте!!! 
> По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.   Дочитал ветку. Вылажу из под стола.

 А я вылезаю изпацтула и иду спать   :: [/quote:10cv1aea] 
Рановато (по московскому-то времени)  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Guin

> Дочитал ветку. Вылажу из под стола.

 Опять ошибка - надо писать не "вылажу", а "вылазию" - это все знают...  ::   ::   
А теперь чуть серьёзней: вот, к примеру, под аватарой у basurero написано: "Location: Где я нахожусь - неуместно". Вроде бы грамматически всё правильно, но, по-моему, слово  "неуместно" в этом сочетании несколько неуместно (извините за каламбур). Может быть имелось в виду: "Где я нахожусь - неважно"? Так хоть по-русски звучит... 
Или я опять не в свои дела залез?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Где я нахожусь -- неуместно (тут спрашивать).
Эта техника такая, опускания слов. У Носова в Незнайке на Луне есть такой пассаж. Когда Знайка уехал в Солнечный город, он оставил записку: "В солнечный город". И всё. А потом прислал записку: "Винтик, Шпунтик, Солнечный город". 
Всё коротко и ясно, просто ненужные слова пропущены.

----------


## Alware

> Опять ошибка - надо писать не "вылажу", а "вылазию" - это все знают...

 Продолжаем жечь!!!!
Видимо седня из под стола вылезти неудастся  ::     ::

----------


## Guin

> Где я нахожусь -- неуместно (тут спрашивать).
> Эта техника такая, опускания слов. У Носова в Незнайке на Луне есть такой пассаж. Когда Знайка уехал в Солнечный город, он оставил записку: "В солнечный город". И всё. А потом прислал записку: "Винтик, Шпунтик, Солнечный город". 
> Всё коротко и ясно, просто ненужные слова пропущены.

 Так-то оно так, но уверен ли ты, что автор именно *это* имел в виду? Или ему уже кто-нибудь задавал этот вопрос?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Не знаю. По-моему тут много вариантов подобрать не удастся. Не ядерную ракету же он послал в солнечный город, а уехал туда. Тем более что он теперь отсутствует на своем месте  ::  Ясен перец, что записка была именно про его отъезд.

----------


## Guin

Про Незнайку - понятно, под "автором" я имел в виду basurero...   ::

----------


## basurero

Лол! Что за черт здесь творится???  ::   По какой-то причине люди всегда спорят о моих предложениях.  
Насчет исправлений, я благодарен вас за все, но пожалуйста только поправьте меня когда допускаю или грамматические ошибки или серьезные стилистические ошибки. Меня не беспокоит, что я говорю немного как на иностранец потому что я именно это - иностранец! Я ненадолго занимаюсь русским языком и при этом я пока еще не понимаю даже грамматику, не говоря уж о стиле! Если то, что я говорю звучит очень странно для вас, пожалуйста, поправьте меня, но если звучит только немного странно, то лучше не смущать меня.   ::   
Во всяком случае, несмотря на то, что я только что написал, не переставайте исправлять мои ошибки! Я всегда в восторге от вашей помощи.   
Кстати, я не понял, что вы решили относительно предложения "где я нахожусь - неуместно".

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Насчет исправлений, я благодарен вам за все, но пожалуйста поправляйте меня только тогда когда допускаю или грамматические ошибки или серьезные стилистические ошибки. Меня не беспокоит, что я говорю немного как _ иностранец потому что я именно это - иностранец! Я недолго занимаюсь русским языком и при этом я пока еще не понимаю даже грамматику, не говоря уж о стиле! Если то, что я говорю звучит очень странно для вас, пожалуйста, поправьте меня, но если звучит только немного странно, то лучше не смущать меня. Smile 
> Во всяком случае, несмотря на то, что я только что написал, не переставайте исправлять мои ошибки! Я всегда в восторге от вашей помощи. 
> Кстати, я не понял, что вы решили относительно предложения "где я нахожусь - неуместно".

 Мы решили, что "где я нахожусь - неуместно" вполне нормально, это как раз и есть "маленькая стилистическая оплошность"  ::  
По крайней мере basurero говорит гораздо лучше всех тех иностранцев англо-говорящих, что я видел в России. Они еле-еле два слова могли связать. А еще прикольно было, когда моя сестра проезжала финскую таможню, и финский таможенник с ней начал говорить по-русски. Он говорил так плохо, что она не понимала ни слова. Она сказала: "давайте лучше по-английски", и когда по-английски они начали говорить, она его прекрасно понимала, хотя английский у нее в то время был очень плохой  ::  
А еще моя бабушка в Москве встретила негра из Америки, он по-русски понимал очень плохо. Он у неё что-то спросил, а она ему: "Вот чёрт ты без полосочки!". А он: "Я! Я!. Гуд! Гуд!"  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Мы решили, что "где я нахожусь - неуместно" вполне нормально, это как раз и есть "маленькая стилистическая оплошность"

 Черт его знает! Но что-то тут не так. Может это и можно назвать "маленькая стилистическая оплошность". Читая, приходится притормаживать и включать мозги, чтобы проверить, правильно ли сналёту понял фразу. 
Чего-то в супе не хватает. 
где я нахожусь - _это_ неуместно
где я нахожусь - _здесь(тут)_ неуместно

----------


## Оля

Я не понимаю этой фразы "где я нахожусь - неуместно". 
P.S. Я проснулась   ::

----------


## Wowik

> P.S. Я проснулась

 Боброе утро!  ::

----------


## Оля

> Насчет исправлений, я благодарен вам за все, но, пожалуйста, поправляйте меня только когда я допускаю или грамматические ошибки, или серьезные стилистические ошибки. Меня не беспокоит, что я говорю немного как_ иностранец, потому что я именно_ иностранец! Я недолго занимаюсь русским языком и при этом я пока еще не понимаю даже грамматику, не говоря уж о стиле! Если то, что я говорю, звучит очень странно для вас, пожалуйста, поправьте меня, но если звучит только немного странно, то лучше не смущать меня.

----------


## Guin

Привет, basurero! Пожалуйста не обижайся на меня. Я вовсе не хотел тебя как-то оскорбить, тем более, что твой русский совсем не плох (хотел бы я иметь такой английский, как твой русский). Просто я тут на форуме недавно, и не очень ещё в курсе здешних привычек. Следующий раз не буду столь категоричен. Хотя, строго говоря, все мои исправления были правильными и необходимыми. Кроме, пожалуй, исправления "надо" на "нужно", которое я сделал машинально.   

> Кстати, я не понял, что вы решили относительно предложения "где я нахожусь - неуместно".

 Я, всё-таки, считаю, что эта фраза в таком виде существовать не должна. Есть несколько вариантов, как её можно исправить, в зависимости от того, что имелось в виду. 
Вариант первый: "где я нахожусь - спрашивать неуместно" или "где я нахожусь - вопрос неуместен" - "The question "where am I" ist out of place here" 
Вариант второй: "где я нахожусь - неважно" или "где я нахожусь - не имеет значения" - "It doesn't matter where I'm"

----------


## Ramil

> Вариант второй: "где я нахожусь - не_важно" или "где я нахожусь - не имеет значения" - "It doesn't matter where I'm"

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by basurero  Кстати, я не понял, что вы решили относительно предложения "где я нахожусь - неуместно".   Я, всё-таки, считаю, что эта фраза в таком виде существовать не должна. Есть несколько вариантов, как её можно исправить, в зависимости от того, что имелось в виду. 
> Вариант первый: "где я нахожусь - спрашивать неуместно" или "где я нахожусь - вопрос неуместен" - "The question "where am I" ist out of place here" 
> Вариант второй: "где я нахожусь - неважно" или "где я нахожусь - не имеет значения" - "It doesn't matter where I'm"

 А может быть "говорить о том где я нахожусь - неуместно" 
или "я нахожусь в неуместном месте"   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  Вариант второй: "где я нахожусь - не_важно" или "где я нахожусь - не имеет значения" - "It doesn't matter where I'm"

 Ну да - ну да... Что пардон - то пардон...   ::  
Хотя...   http://dic.gramota.ru/search.php?wor...az=x&pe=x&sin= 
Похоже, в смысле "не имеет значения", можно писать как слитно, так и раздельно. В смысле "плохо" - пишется слитно...

----------


## Оля

> "я нахожусь в неуместном месте"

 Вот этот вариант мне больше всего нравится  ::

----------


## Guin

Короче, ссылка не работает. Сходите на gramota.ru и наберите там в поиске "неважно".  _Важно — неважно
Важный вопрос — неважный вопрос. Ο [Дубровин:] Во всяком деле, важном и неважном, Мизгирь ему советник. А. Островский. Воевода. Многое, по его мнению, важное, на самом деле мне казалось неважным и опущено, как совершенно не идущее к делу. Н. Лесков. Заячий ремиз. Дожидаясь в приемной, Пьер усталыми глазами оглядывал различных, старых и молодых, военных и статских, важных и неважных чиновников. Л. Толстой. Война и мир. — Есть тут одна... особа... — Если важная, то она не станет позировать. — Нет, неважная, очень неважная. Гаршин. Надежда Николаевна. ~ В знач. сущ. ср. р. Думают иногда о важном, иногда о неважном, иногда вперемежку и о том и о другом. К. Симонов. Живые и мертвые_

----------


## Ramil

> Короче, ссылка не работает. Сходите на gramota.ru и наберите там в поиске "неважно".  _Важно — неважно
> Важный вопрос — неважный вопрос. Ο [Дубровин:] Во всяком деле, важном и неважном, Мизгирь ему советник. А. Островский. Воевода. Многое, по его мнению, важное, на самом деле мне казалось неважным и опущено, как совершенно не идущее к делу. Н. Лесков. Заячий ремиз. Дожидаясь в приемной, Пьер усталыми глазами оглядывал различных, старых и молодых, военных и статских, важных и неважных чиновников. Л. Толстой. Война и мир. — Есть тут одна... особа... — Если важная, то она не станет позировать. — Нет, неважная, очень неважная. Гаршин. Надежда Николаевна. ~ В знач. сущ. ср. р. Думают иногда о важном, иногда о неважном, иногда вперемежку и о том и о другом. К. Симонов. Живые и мертвые_

 неважный - это прилагательное, а
не важно - это наречие
есть разница.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Alware  "я нахожусь в неуместном месте"   Вот этот вариант мне больше всего нравится

 неуместное место - 2 одинаковых корня подряд. Не красиво.
Да и как-то кривовато.

----------


## Guin

> неважный - это прилагательное, а
> не важно - это наречие
> есть разница.

 _Толково-словообразовательный 
НЕВАЖНО1 нареч.
1. Соотносится по знач. с прил.: неважный (2). 
НЕВАЖНО2 предикатив
1. Оценка какой-л. ситуации, каких-л. действий как не имеющих большого значения, не заслуживающих особого внимания._ 
Прошу обратить внимание на первое значение...

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by "Ramil  неважный - это прилагательное, а
> не важно - это наречие
> есть разница.   _Толково-словообразовательный 
> НЕВАЖНО1 нареч.
> 1. Соотносится по знач. с прил.: неважный (2).  
> НЕВАЖНО2 предикатив
> 1. Оценка какой-л. ситуации, каких-л. действий как не имеющих большого значения, не заслуживающих особого внимания._

 Блин, даже смысл другой.
Как себя чувствуешь - неважно (это еще можно понять, в смысле плохо)
Я потерял годовой отчёт, это важно? Не важно (в том смысле, что это не является важным, надо писать раздельно).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Alware  "я нахожусь в неуместном месте"   Вот этот вариант мне больше всего нравится    неуместное место - 2 одинаковых корня подряд. Не красиво.
> Да и как-то кривовато.

 А мне нравится  :P
Звучит забавно.

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Оля] 

> Originally Posted by "Оля":26akllng        Originally Posted by Alware  "я нахожусь в неуместном месте"   Вот этот вариант мне больше всего нравится    неуместное место - 2 одинаковых корня подряд. Не красиво.
> Да и как-то кривовато.

 А мне нравится  :P
Звучит забавно.[/quote:26akllng] 
basurero вообще забавный парень  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Guin        Originally Posted by "Ramil  неважный - это прилагательное, а
> не важно - это наречие
> есть разница.   _Толково-словообразовательный 
> НЕВАЖНО1 нареч.
> 1. Соотносится по знач. с прил.: неважный (2).  
> НЕВАЖНО2 предикатив
> 1. Оценка какой-л. ситуации, каких-л. действий как не имеющих большого значения, не заслуживающих особого внимания._   Блин, даже смысл другой.
> Как себя чувствуешь - неважно (это еще можно понять, в смысле плохо)
> Я потерял годовой отчёт, это важно? Не важно (в том смысле, что это не является важным, надо писать раздельно).

 Грамоту почитал - сам сомневаться стал. Не важно (в смысле не является важным, значимым) слитно или раздельно пишется?

----------


## Оля

> Грамоту почитал - сам сомневаться стал. Не важно (в смысле не является важным, значимым) слитно или раздельно пишется?

 Не важно!  ::

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin        Originally Posted by Ramil  неважный - это прилагательное, а
> не важно - это наречие
> есть разница.   _Толково-словообразовательный 
> НЕВАЖНО1 нареч.
> 1. Соотносится по знач. с прил.: неважный (2).  
> НЕВАЖНО2 предикатив
> 1. Оценка какой-л. ситуации, каких-л. действий как не имеющих большого значения, не заслуживающих особого внимания._   Блин, даже смысл другой.
> Как себя чувствуешь - неважно (это еще можно понять, в смысле плохо)
> Я потерял годовой отчёт, это важно? Не важно (в том смысле, что это не является важным, надо писать раздельно).

 Я в общем-то не спорю. Мне тоже раздельное написание нравится больше. Просто я задумался над тем, откуда могло взяться слитное написание. Например: "Это совсем не важно" - тут всё понятно, никаких вопросов - слитное написание не катит. Другой пример: "Это является неважным" - немного кривовато, но сказать так всё же можно. Отсюда получаем: "Это (оно) неважно" - то есть, получаем краткое прилагательное в форме совпадающей с наречием... ч.т.д.   ::  
Короче, это всё, конечно, - шутка, но может быть в ней и есть доля правды.   ::

----------


## Guin

Тут есть ещё такая штука, как наличие или отсутствие в предложении противопоставления. Напр. "Это *не плохо*, а хорошо". Для сравнения: "Это совсем *неплохо*". И если следовать этой логике, то в этом случае "(не)важно" надо писать слитно, так как никакого противопоставления нет.  
К примеру: "Это мне *не важно*, а пофиг", но "Мне это *неважно*". Хотя, я ни на чём не настаиваю.

----------


## Alware

Вы basurero хоть пожалейте. Ему это всё читать придется  ::   ::     ::

----------


## Guin

> Вы basurero хоть пожалейте. Ему это всё читать придется

 Ну а чего? Пусть... Вредным это точно не будет. 
Кстати, если это ещё кого-то интересует:  http://susz.cv-group.ru/russian/tabl...html?name=2254
и ещё: http://www.yamal.org/ook/doc/ook-sl-rd.htm 
В общем, судя по всему, надо в этом случае "неважно" писать слитно. Но, несмотря на прочтённые правила, я в этом до конца не уверен.   ::

----------


## Оля

basurero, а все-таки, что ты имел в виду, когда написал "Где я нахожусь - неуместно"? Можешь сказать это по-английски?

----------


## Wowik

> basurero, а все-таки, что ты имел в виду, когда написал "Где я нахожусь - неуместно"? Можешь сказать это по-английски?

 Location: n/a - Location : not applicable   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> basurero, а все-таки, что ты имел в виду, когда написал "Где я нахожусь - неуместно"? Можешь сказать это по-английски?

 По-моему, он имел в виду следующее: 
Where I am is irrelevant. 
Basurero, I'd say this in Russian like this: 
Где я нахожусь, неважно.
or
Где я нахожусь, к делу не относится.

----------


## Wowik

> Где я нахожусь...

 Идея...? Ик!
Идея...? Ик!
Иде я нахожусь?!   ::

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Alware  "я нахожусь в неуместном месте"   Вот этот вариант мне больше всего нравится

 +1

----------


## Zaya

> Originally Posted by Alware  Вы ребята жжоте!!!   или так:
> Вы, ребята, жжёте!!! 
> По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.

 
Мы не жжем, мы палим. И уже не одного попалили.    ::

----------


## Alware

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Alware  Вы ребята жжоте!!!   или так:
> Вы, ребята, жжёте!!! 
> По-моему, звучит абсолютно нормально.   
> Мы не жжем, мы палим. И уже не одного попалили.

 Аккуратно!

----------


## basurero

лол. Вы спорите уже о другом предложении моем. Я имел в виду "where I am is irrelevent". Мне кажется, самый подходящий вариант - это "где я нахожусь - неважно".

----------


## Wowik

> К примеру: "Это мне *не важно*, а пофиг", но "Мне это *неважно*". Хотя, я ни на чём не настаиваю.

 
Напишем два предложения в будущем времени. Смысл у обоих немного различается. 
Мне это будет неважно;  Мне это не будет важно.  
Теперь напишем их в настоящем. Смысл по прежнему различен.
Мне это есть неважно;  Мне это не есть(суть) важно.  
Теперь напишем, опуская глагол-связку "быть"
Мне это неважно;  Мне это не важно.
Получаем два предложения с разным смыслом. 
В первом случае можно поставить тире, во втором нельзя.
Мне это -- неважно;  Мне это не важно.

----------


## Lampada

Правописание не с наречиями довольно сложная тема и возможно двоякое написание.  http://booference.pochta.ru/ortho_xvii.html#sect71

----------


## Wowik

> http://booference.pochta.ru/ortho_xvii.html#sect71

 Можно конкретный пункт правил?
§71.5 отдаёт на усмотрение автора. Похоже именно по той же причине, что я и описал. В зависимости от того, где стоит подразумеваемое сказуемое.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  http://booference.pochta.ru/ortho_xvii.html#sect71   Можно конкретный пункт правил?

 Это к Оле.   ::

----------


## Wowik

> ... _xvii.html#...

 Немного неприлично выглядит ссылка

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by Lampada  http://booference.pochta.ru/ortho_xvii.html#sect71   Можно конкретный пункт правил?   Это к Оле.

 Нет, вы несправедливы. Как раз в правилах я абсолютно не разбираюсь. Даже не знаю почти ни одного.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Wowik        Originally Posted by Lampada  http://booference.pochta.ru/ortho_xvii.html#sect71   Можно конкретный пункт правил?   Это к Оле.     Нет, вы несправедливы. Как раз в правилах я абсолютно не разбираюсь. Даже не знаю почти ни одного.

 Упс, беру свои слова обратно.   ::   У меня вылетело "Это к Оле." потому что я подумала, что у тебя хватит терпения выкопать оттуда нужное правило.  Извини, пожалуйста.

----------


## Zaya

> лол. Вы спорите уже о другом предложении моем. Я имел в виду "where I am is irrelevent". Мне кажется, самый подходящий вариант - это "где я нахожусь - неважно".

 Хм, надо же. А я вот как раз поняла это как "спрашивать о том, где я нахожусь, неуместно", что звучит грубее. Вот что значит опыт переводов.

----------


## Guin

> Originally Posted by Guin  К примеру: "Это мне *не важно*, а пофиг", но "Мне это *неважно*". Хотя, я ни на чём не настаиваю.   
> Напишем два предложения в будущем времени. Смысл у обоих немного различается. 
> Мне это будет неважно;  Мне это не будет важно.  
> Теперь напишем их в настоящем. Смысл по прежнему различен.
> Мне это есть неважно;  Мне это не есть(суть) важно.  
> Теперь напишем, опуская глагол-связку "быть"
> Мне это неважно;  Мне это не важно.
> Получаем два предложения с разным смыслом. 
> В первом случае можно поставить тире, во втором нельзя.
> Мне это -- неважно;  Мне это не важно.

 
Да-да, где-то оно так и есть... Это всё, похоже, зависит от того, на какое слово падает смысловое ударение "Мне *это* неважно" и "Мне это не *важно*". В первом случае делается акцент на слове "это", а во втором на слове "важно"...

----------


## Indra

А еще проще через английский объяснять
It is unimportant - это неважно, это является неважным ("не" - часть наречия)
It is not impotant - это не важно, это не является важным ("не" относится к глаголу, который в настоящем времени опущен)
Но Guin и так все объяснил понятно.  ::

----------

